
Though climate change is a crisis, the population threat is even worse - clumsysmurf
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/dec/04/climate-change-population-crisis-paris-summit
======
deepnet
6 babies were born to each human woman on average across most of human
history.

According to Hans Rosling it now 2.4 children per woman worldwide, and falling
, vaccination and education - across Europe it is less than 2.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eWzhrc611A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eWzhrc611A)

------
blacksqr
Clearly this is not so, because if both are left unaddressed, the former will
take care of the latter automatically.

